# Split Brass Fitting, Can you Repair?



## Maderan (Jan 12, 2006)

Removed a body spray in a high end shower that was being stopped up by debris. When I was screwing back in the 1/2" female brass fitting split along the treads in the wall. No way to change it, only a 1" hole and home owner doesn't have any extra tile and the tile is discontinued.

Any way to repair?

Was thinking JB Weld and screw in the body spray so it fuses in there.

Anyone got any ideas? Help!


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Maderan said:


> Removed a body spray in a high end shower that was being stopped up by debris. When I was screwing back in the 1/2" female brass fitting split along the treads in the wall. No way to change it, only a 1" hole and home owner doesn't have any extra tile and the tile is discontinued.
> 
> Any way to repair?
> 
> ...


Can you go from the backside and cut a hole in the drywall?

Mike


----------



## Maderan (Jan 12, 2006)

Nope. This was my first thought. It backs up to a 2 story a/c supply shaft and I wouldn't be able to get to it from the back.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

As plumbers many of us have special fuel tanks with special tips. Among these tips is a very tiny and thin tip that controls the flame well.

I would torch the inside of the fitting (draw the heat in) and solder the joint up. 

WARNING: If you don't have confidence in your ability or experience don't do this because you can burn a house down.

The good thing for you is the body spray isn't subject to full pressure 24/7. The only pressure is when you turn the water on even then it's not much.

Everybody thinks they need to crank the daylights out of threaded fittings and that's just not the case. When you turn it in this time run it in by hand until it stops. Then give it a couple turns and stop. Cranking the living sh## out of it is normally what causes cracked housings.

JB-Weld is NOT a good idea

Mike


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

get your self a roll of blue monster hand tight + 1/2 turn is all you need...

and yea your fuked....

fawkin cut the grout line with a grinder and then reach in with a jab saw or long dremel or multi tool....remove the tile in one peice along with the backer board replace wing ell and then finger out a way to reatach tile to wall...

if its a mud wall then your SOL prolly...most tiles guys now adays are hacks and use cement board anyways...

or do as mike suggested but that sould be left to a pro...actully what your doin really should be a pros job...thats why we are rollin in the cash bitoch....hahahaha


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

ok i will take some of the "most tiles guys are hacks cause they use board" back not all but some....

cause i do know money is a deciding factor on jobs


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I hate to say it but like Rex said....ya kinda phuked.:blink:

I'm being honest here. I would just face facts and rip the SOB out and do it right. Eat the cost, that's what I do when I screw up.....then I charge then next guy a little more to make up for it.:laughing:

Mike


----------

